# Dump Insert on Chassis?



## Dustin-M (Jul 14, 2014)

I've recently purchased a 2005 F-250 shortbox as a back up plow truck for my lot. After further inspection, it looks like the bed on the truck won't hold on for too long as the cross members are completely rotted. 

Since I do a bit of mulching/soiling on my property, I figured I would purchase a dump insert and have it fitted onto the trucks chassis. The 8' insert weighs double the bed (800lbs) so having it welded onto the chassis would be ideal.

Wondering if this was possible and if any of you have done this (pictures would be great). Also would I be able to mount a 8' insert or is settling for the 6' my best option. I'm guessing if I went with the 8' insert I would have to extend the trailer hitch/fabricate a bumper and lights.

Any insight from you professionals is appreciated.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*this is the best way*

http://camionschampagne.ca/en


----------



## Dustin-M (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for your reply! That's exactly what I'm looking for. However I've seen some used inserts around the $1000-$2000 range which might be a cheaper option for the old truck. My goal is to have the project cost around the same as installing a new bed.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Not sure why you are calling it an insert. It is a complete bed. See my flatbed dumpbed build in my signature for F250 Superduty. You aint gonna make a dumper for what your budget calls for though. Unless you buy used and most of those are rotting too.
T.J.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't weld the insert in. Weld or bolt cross member extensions to the insert and U bolt the insert to the frame.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

jhenderson9196;1933538 said:


> Don't weld the insert in. Weld or bolt cross member extensions to the insert and U bolt the insert to the frame.


The only attaching points for a dumping set up to the frame is the hinges in the back and the scissor attached to bracketry bolted to the factory cross memebers. For the 2 dumping flatbeds I build from scratch I never used U-bolts. On a non dumping flatbed yes U bolts are used to hold down the stringers of the bed to the frame. Again I am talking about the OP Superduty, and not other larger applications.
T.J.


----------



## Dustin-M (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. In the set up's I've seen before u-bolts and welding of the cross members has been the most consistent. U-Bolts would allow for easy on and easy off of the insert, although I doubt it would have to come off once it is installed.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Please define insert. 3 pins and my whole flat bed is off.


----------



## Dustin-M (Jul 14, 2014)

Something identical to the Buyers Dumperdogg. They're dump inserts b/c they insert directly into the bed of your pick-up. However, I wish to have it mounted on the chassis without my shortbed. It's the same set-up as yours although does not double as a flatbed and has a slightly lower capacity.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Dustin-M;1934663 said:


> Something identical to the Buyers Dumperdogg. They're dump inserts b/c they insert directly into the bed of your pick-up. However, I wish to have it mounted on the chassis without my shortbed. It's the same set-up as yours although does not double as a flatbed and has a slightly lower capacity.


Good luck with that. I went and looked at that online and the whole mechanism will have to be on top of the truck frame because the gas tank is really in the way. Ask me how I know. That will make the insert silly looking cause it will sit so high on the frame. Without a truck bed you do not notice it.


----------

